

Would E-mail work as a "simple" internal messaging system for my app? - brutuscat

I'm building an app, where people can work with his team and they need an easy way to send messages each other.<p>It would be a good idea to setup an "internal" smtp server to send messages between them? Then I could use a lot of existing tools around that (smtp libs for an mobile app for example...)
======
attheodo
If it should be "simple" and internal, no it wouldn't fit well. I wouldn't
recommend it for any type of in-app communication actually. Depending on the
architecture of the app you're about to build I pretty sure there are tons of
more reliable and scalable solutions.

~~~
brutuscat
What would you recommend instead? XMPP?

------
Piskvorrr
How about using eXtensible Messaging and Presence Protocol (XMMP, a.k.a.
Jabber) instead? That one at least doesn't have all the horrible historical
baggage that e-mail is lugging around...because e-mail is anything _but_
simple.

~~~
brutuscat
Sounds reasonable, but XMPP seems harder to setup though... Or I'm over
reacting?

~~~
Piskvorrr
Harder to setup - perhaps; but seems better suited to the task at hand. Using
a simpler messaging protocol might be sufficient, but then Jabber is quite
common, thus I'd expect support in libraries etc.

